# Battery powered direct to track solution



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Are there any solutions out there that would allow battery power, but run the power through the track? There are some models like interurbans or the Thomas sets that would be fun to run occasionally for guests, but I don't really want to convert them to battery per model, and a battery boxcar would like pretty silly. I have an Aristo battery boxcar with the wireless received already. Would it be possible to make an attachment for the connector coming off it to connect the tracks instead?

I am usually live steam so thanks if I have asked some silly questions. I don't completely understand all the products out there and how they work. 


Thank you!

-Adam


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sure, but for what you describe, you're better off just buying a plug-in power supply. Heck, for a single trolley or Thomas, a starter set power pack would be sufficient. 

You could easily get a connector to tie into your existing Aristo car. Aristo sells them. Just put one wire to one rail, the other to the other and you're off and running. 

Here's the thing, though. If you're running live steam, you're going to be doing a lot of track cleaning to get the electrons to flow as they should to the model. 

Later, 

K


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

There is no electric source close to my layout which is why I am looking for a battery option BTW.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking for a while that a solar panel could charge a battery which would then power the track


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Garden Railways, April 2011, page 53: Build a solar-powered garden railroad. 

You don't really need the solar. Just use a battery to run an Aristo Track-side Train Engineer. Haul the battery back to the house once in awhile to recharge. 

But personally, I'd convert to battery power. There are low cost solutions available.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You could indeed take a connector from your battery car and connect to the tracks. Cost: $1.50. 

You would be pretty limited to just one train because of the current draw, although there's probably enough soup to possibly run 2 PCC cars... I forgot the current draw of the Thomas set. 

Live steam often leaves oil on the rails. That is more a problem with traction, unless it's really greasy, thick and dirty. Evidence the success in power pickup that people have with by using WD-40, Wahl clipper oil, and CRC-32... 

Try it, you should be fine for the scenario you laid out. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steam often leaves oil on the rails 
Live steam engines often are not insulated, so take them off the track before you connect the Thomas battery car. 

There is no electric source close to my layout 
For all suffering this problem - investigate your local Marine store or check out westmarine.com. Boats tend to be far from 110V sources, so we use inverters to produce 110V to power our drills, TVs and other household devices. [In fact, even my VW jetta has one, so I can charge the laptop while driving.] 

An ordinary 12V battery and a cheap inverter will give you 110v. But for your Thomas, you could just find a rheostat (or a Train Engineer) for speed control and connect the battery to the rails!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My Thomas is both, small battery in first car. 
I have a number of small items that run about 25 mph on a simple 9.6 battery. just let them go at shows. 
James will be soon with a battery in its tender. or track powered. 
Show items are worth the time to make either /or.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The answer is yes. Posted By csinc on 18 Apr 2011 12:45 PM 
Are there any solutions out there that would allow battery power, but run the power through the track? There are some models like interurbans or the Thomas sets that would be fun to run occasionally for guests, but I don't really want to convert them to battery per model, and a battery boxcar would like pretty silly. *I have an Aristo battery boxcar with the wireless received already. Would it be possible to make an attachment for the connector coming off it to connect the tracks instead?*

I am usually live steam so thanks if I have asked some silly questions. I don't completely understand all the products out there and how they work. 


Thank you!

-Adam


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By csinc on 18 Apr 2011 12:45 PM 
*Are there any solutions out there that would allow battery power, but run the power through the track?* There are some models like interurbans or the Thomas sets that would be fun to run occasionally for guests, but I don't really want to convert them to battery per model, and a battery boxcar would like pretty silly. 


*I have an Aristo battery boxcar with the wireless received already. Would it be possible to make an attachment for the connector coming off it to connect the tracks instead?*

Thank you!

-Adam 



Hi Adam,

You asked two different questions. Your second question (in blue) is easy to do and it sounds like what you are looking for.

Your first question (in red) and your topic title brings up other possibilities which may best be explained this way:











Since you posted under RC/Battery Operations I would assume that your interest is less in traditional track power (from batteries) but perhaps the above might be useful to you.

Jerry


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

what is this? twice the same thread at the same time? 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/33/aft/120230/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 21 Apr 2011 01:37 PM 
what is this? twice the same thread at the same time? 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/33/aft/120230/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
This is just one of those strange coincidences. I had started my topic under track power and, after I had posted it, I looked at Active Topics where I happened to notice this topic under RC/Battery Operations.

The applications are totally different but since I happened to have the LGB info I thought it might help Adam if I posted the LGB info here for him.

Even if I had seen this topic I would still have started my topic because what I want to do has nothing to do with what Adam wants to do.

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If you do connect to a car battery, for any reason please use a inline fuse. The fault current is huge.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The answer to the question, is still yes, no car battery, no separate power supplies... just hook the output of your battery boxcar to your rails (make sure you don't have any shorts in the rails), put your Thomas on the rails and you are done. Total cost, one $1.50 connector. Greg Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Apr 2011 07:52 AM 
The answer is yes. Posted By csinc on 18 Apr 2011 12:45 PM 
Are there any solutions out there that would allow battery power, but run the power through the track? There are some models like interurbans or the Thomas sets that would be fun to run occasionally for guests, but I don't really want to convert them to battery per model, and a battery boxcar would like pretty silly. *I have an Aristo battery boxcar with the wireless received already. Would it be possible to make an attachment for the connector coming off it to connect the tracks instead?*

I am usually live steam so thanks if I have asked some silly questions. I don't completely understand all the products out there and how they work. 


Thank you!

-Adam


----------

